# Autosleeper Stanton spare wheel



## aldercow (Dec 29, 2009)

Just buying the above van - no spare wheel as no space underneath due to tanks etc taking up all space. Think best option is to mount a spare wheel Autotrail style on rear but rear wall will probably not be strong enough to take weight. So what about chassis extensions as if you were having a towbar fitted but instead of towball have a couple of arms going up back wall of van with spare wheel mounted on. The idea is it would be hinged at towbar height so would fold down to take wheel on & off. I would imagine somebody like PWS in Poole could manufacture it. Anybody tried it? I know you can get a spare wheel carrier to fit on a towball but it looks far from pretty. Autosleepers answer is to re-site the water tank from underneath to inside under seat & fit wheel underneath - at a cost of £1600. A bit steep.
Any thoughts?.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You might still be able to mount on the back wall, it would need a plate bonding to the inside to spread the load down to the floor, or thick good quality ply and a smaller plate so the bolts don't pull through the ply, may need another small plate bonded onto the outside powder coated to match van colour, but unseen inside the circumference of the wheel and tyre, much better than chassis extensions etc, you might be able to DIY it too.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Any thoughts? Save your money, take out RAC breaddown insurance which can also be extended to cover Continental travel and you are covered for call outs with no spare wheel. As an RAC member they offer >this< service. I did mine through the C&CC's Arrival scheme.
peedee


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

peedee said:


> Any thoughts? Save your money, take out RAC breaddown insurance which can also be extended to cover Continental travel and you are covered for call outs with no spare wheel. As an RAC member they offer >this< service. I did mine through the C&CC's Arrival scheme.
> peedee


It's an option Pete, but we'd never use it, we always carry a spare, so often we find ourselves with no phone signal as we get right of the beaten track, even if I couldn't fit it, someone passing might help, but you need the wheel there with you, and who carries enough tyres to be sure of having the right one when you need it, so many tyre places do not carry van tyres much less camper ones.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Its an individual thing with regard to attitude to risk and whether you have the time to hang about should there be any significant delays in obtaining a spare. I accept the risks which I consider small and being retired have time on my side to accept any delay in getting back on the road. I have no complete spare but I do have a spare tyre which I carry on long trips on the Continent but don't bother to in the UK.

peedee


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's also an attitude thing with me Pete, I was a courier for many years, and if they weren't turning, I wasn't earning, so a spare (2 actually) was crucial to me, I also carried a small 2t trolley jack.

I could live with just carrying the tyre I suppose, but again you're reliant on being taken, perhaps on a low loader to the nearest tyre fitters, it could take hours for a simple flat, and you could be stranded somewhere dangerous while waiting, and if you're on alloy wheels, they could be ruined by driving on a flat tyre.

A can of foam is a useful tool too, if it'll work, and you can get them filled with goo, but that's a different thread altogether, and this one is about carrying a spare so I'll leave it there.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

About the most dangerous places to have a puncture is on motorways and you are not supposed to sort it out yourself anyway and have to call the breakdown service. I do have an emergency repair kit but chances are it won't be any good for anything but a minor puncture.
peedee


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

peedee said:


> About the most dangerous places to have a puncture is on motorways and you are not supposed to sort it out yourself anyway and have to call the breakdown service. I do have an emergency repair kit but chances are it won't be any good for anything but a minor puncture.
> peedee


I fully agree with that, and on a motorway you're not going to be too far from a tyre fitters.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I'd never go anywhere without a full spare, and if we take the big 6-wheel trailer then that has two spares stored in the back with the Ruston diesel.

We have two spares for the Mercedes, but would normally only carry one.

Easy to change and be on your way again.

Peter


----------



## padraigpost (Dec 8, 2010)

If you go onto ASOF which is the Autosleeper owners forum and go on the coach built section you will find a thread about rear mounted spare wheel carriers for the Stanton, you may have to go back a few pages to find it, I know at least 2 people who have done this.
Hope this helps
Don


----------

